# Please ID this cichlid...



## Cama (Aug 2, 2012)

I believe this is a nimbochromis livinstonii but my bf disagrees with me... I also considered it to be a nimbochromis venetus... But he still thinks its something completely different. Help me settle this once and for all lol! Thanks all!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Livingstoni...nothing else it could be


----------



## Cama (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you I win!!! Lol


----------

